# Best concealed carry gun?



## scottl29 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wanted to get some opinions on the best concealed carry gun? Two different types, what do the guys carry and what's best for the women? I have thoughts on both but wanted to get some other folks opinions.
Thanks!


----------



## long_range_stick (Oct 15, 2009)

Whats better 9mm or 45? Whats better 270 or 30/06?


----------



## Hunter Blair (Oct 15, 2009)

you're gonna get a million different opinions and the only right one is what's comfortable for you... a .25 acp in your pocket is better than a 1911 in your gunsafe...  that said, i carry a G19 in a Comp-tac MTAC or a Blackhawk Serpa depending on clothing and i can't even tell it is even there.....


----------



## RSnyder (Oct 15, 2009)

Blair has a good point.  Like they say, "Beware the man who has but one gun for he shall know how to use it."  For me, Sig in a Kramer IWB every day, rain, shine, dark, hot cold, etc.  EVERY DAY.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Oct 15, 2009)

the best one is the one you have with you, for me its a sprinfeild 1911 in crossbreed supertuck, everywhere i go except days i have class


----------



## Rooster60 (Oct 15, 2009)

Glock 26


----------



## Luke_M (Oct 15, 2009)

I carry a 1911 daily, with J frame on the ankle.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Oct 15, 2009)

hey luke how that j froame workin out for you i have an airweight ive thought about doin that with but it seems like it would drive me crazy


----------



## Luke_M (Oct 15, 2009)

duckdawgdixie said:


> hey luke how that j froame workin out for you i have an airweight ive thought about doin that with but it seems like it would drive me crazy



I love it, wear it all the time, everyday.  Don't even know that it is there.  My only problem is that I sweat like a horse and it keeps you busy maintaining it. 

Luke


----------



## Hunley (Oct 15, 2009)

Alot depends on your build, what you wear, and how you plan on carrying it.

I'm pleased with my 642 Airweight. I wear it on my belt most of the time. Depending on what I'm wearing, I can pull off my Glock 27 in an IWB holster or a full size 1911 on my belt. I do pocket carry a Magnum Research Micro Eagle on occasion as well. It's very discreet.

I was fond of the Glock, but it seems like it's hard to find t-shirts that won't print it like crazy these days. They're all made of thin material and cut for that athletic look that seems to be oh so popular.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 15, 2009)

No such thing as the best concealed carry pistol.  All are going to have positives and negatives.

I prefer sub compact handguns that are small and easy to conceal.  I carry a G27 .40 either OWB or IWB depending on what I am wearing.  I also carry a Kel Tec P3AT in my front right pocket.  It can be either a back up or a primary.  I carry it around the house all the time because it is so easy to carry and I don't have an excuse not to.


----------



## NDLucas (Oct 15, 2009)

Glock 29 10mm IWB.


----------



## Big Chief 99 (Oct 15, 2009)

I carry a Keltec PF 9 with a Fobus paddle holster. Most of the time I forget that I have it on me.


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 16, 2009)

In summer, I usually carry my Taurus PT911, very light and easy to conceal.  Basically the same size as a Glock 26, as a matter of fact, my molded holster is for a mini Glock, fits perfectly.  

Sometimes I'll carry a S&W model 10 .38 that was my step-dads service pistol he left me when he passed.  Another light, short barreled, easy to carry weapon.

In cooler weather when I have more clothing on, I opt for my 92F or Springfield 1911.

As far as for a woman, I'm a firm believer that someone who does NOT shoot often and carries solely for self defense, should carry a small revolver in the largest caliber they are comfortable with.

I just believe if you don't shoot your gun a lot, there is less to go wrong and less doubt with a revolver in a panic situation.  No fumbling for a safety, no question about if a round is chambered, etc.   Just pull the gun out, point and pull the trigger with a revolver...


----------



## bigboye (Oct 16, 2009)

I have G19 and a G30Sf. I like the G30 better, when it comes to being comfortable.


----------



## tony2001577 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glock 23


----------



## editingfx (Oct 16, 2009)

Springer XD9SC


----------



## BamaBart (Oct 17, 2009)

Snub Nose 38 for the wife's purse.
Glock 23 for you.
I carry the 38 in my front pocket sometimes.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Oct 17, 2009)

Hunter Blair said:


> i carry a G19





Rooster60 said:


> Glock 26





MustangMAtt30 said:


> I carry a G27 .40





NDLucas said:


> Glock 29 10mm IWB.





bigboye said:


> I have G19 and a G30Sf. I like the G30 better, when it comes to being comfortable.





tony2001577 said:


> Glock 23







hammerz71 said:


> In summer, I usually carry my Taurus PT911





Luke_M said:


> I carry a 1911 daily





duckdawgdixie said:


> for me its a sprinfeild 1911




1911 fer me


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 17, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> 1911 fer me



Another reason I don't like you.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 17, 2009)

G26 9mm, small and light and never, ever, ever, malfunctions. Worn it for years and shoot it often and still very little sign of wear. Wear it when its raining and in the summer and sweat all over it and not the slightest bit of rust. Would love to get a S&W 340PD or M&P340.  It wouldn't replace my glock but I would switch back and forth all depending on concealability needs. Its a little pricey so I will have to wait until I can afford it.


----------



## mpmax (Oct 22, 2009)

An airweight 38 in the pocket at all times, almost forget it's in there.


----------



## obadiah (Oct 23, 2009)

I normally carry a J-frame, but my wife finds it too bulky to carry on her and we don't want it in her purse.  She's comfortable with a Kel-tec .380 and can carry it on her without changing her dress style too much.


----------



## Barryrod (Oct 23, 2009)

I normally carry a Keltec P-11 w/ the 12rd mag in a Kholster. Very comfortable. If I am wearing a jacket, I carry my Taurus 24/7 Pro Compact in a Kholster. Both are 9mm and both are packed with 124gr Speer Dot Dots.


----------



## MsFit (Oct 23, 2009)

Glock 27 for me!


----------



## ticeman (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's my philosophy: if my life is on the line and i have to pull my weapon, it better go bang when i need it to, every time, without failure, and it better be accurate. so i carry a Kimber 1911.

for the women? better look into the new Ruger LCR, that's a pretty nice little piece and affordable.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 23, 2009)

ticeman said:


> Here's my philosophy: if my life is on the line and i have to pull my weapon, it better go bang when i need it to, every time, without failure, and it better be accurate. so i carry a Glock.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## ticeman (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats funny Mustang! no glocks in this house!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 23, 2009)

ticeman said:


> Thats funny Mustang! no glocks in this house!



 

No 1911's in this house.

Not that I would be opposed to owning another one some day. 

One thing I really do like about the 1911 is it's slimness.  That really helps when it comes to concealing.


----------



## ticeman (Oct 23, 2009)

I actually do have one plastic gun, Sig 2022 in .40, reliable as all get out, shot 600 rds thru it when I took my Advanced class, not one FTF or FTE, solid gun.

But Im one of those 1911 snobs, God help you if you try to take my Kimbers away.


----------



## cowkiller (Oct 23, 2009)

Glock 27 for me had mine for about 8 years now, Its like a tool use it for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## dmax07 (Oct 24, 2009)

ruger lcp always in pocket! xd  40, or ruger sr9


----------



## BigCats (Oct 25, 2009)

Taurus millennium pt145 pro .45acp fobus paddle holster carry everyday shoots great and its pretty small to be a 45 the only thing i wish i had gotten the stainless steel takeing in and out of holster has woreing the blue also carry a 5 shot 22 long in pocket


----------



## gahunter70 (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't believe no one mentioned kahr, I know I know they have caught lots of flack through the years mostly due to people not shooting them enough to break them in. I love my kahr K40 I wear in a comtac spartan iwb,very accurate, less than an inch wide.I also love my kahr p9.The poly guns need to be shot 3 or 4 hundred times to get them good and broke in they are built with very tight tolerances and once everything is loosened up a bit they are super sweet. That said everything mentioned here is great,just depends on what fits you and what you feel comfortable to carry.With a good holster all of these can be concealed.I like the single stack guns because they are thinner.If glock or springfield XD would make some single stack 9's,40's and 357 sig's they would have the concealed carry market cornered providing they would be as reliable as their current offerings.
The only one who can answer the question is ultimately you.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought I had posted on a Kahr...

My wife carries a Kahr CW9 and I carry a Kahr K9. I sometimes swap out and carry the CW just to see if I can notice the difference. The CW is just a little bit thinner in the grip and I find the K9 fits my hand better. I haven't got ours broken in yet. My son has taken to carrying my 6" Ruger GP100 in a shoulder holster so it is indeed whatever you are comforted with.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine's in my av.  Kimber Pro Carry II.  My wife carries a Bersa Lightening 380.  She seems to like it.

You question is kinda like asking what kind is the best wine.  Depends on the person.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2009)

I carry the G27 and my wife carries the S&W Lady Smith 642.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 9, 2009)

i carry a pt145 and my wife carry's a taurus 327 snub


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 9, 2009)

Smalll, light in weight but heavy in price.

Rohrbaugh 9MM

But I like my ruger LCP.


----------



## ticeman (Nov 9, 2009)

Kahr huh? not many people realize this, but this is the main reason that I will never own one, the founder, Sun Myung Moon is a criminal and the founder of a very controversial church. No thanks, he ain't gettin a penny of my money.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Myung_Moon_tax_fraud_and_conspiracy_case


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> Smalll, light in weight but heavy in price.
> 
> Rohrbaugh 9MM
> 
> But I like my ruger LCP.



Dang, how much do those run?  I'd kick my Kel Tec P3AT in an instant for one of those!


----------



## bearpugh (Nov 9, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dang, how much do those run?  I'd kick my Kel Tec P3AT in an instant for one of those!



bout 1000 bucks for those jewels. no thanks.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 9, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> 1911 fer me



don't get me wrong, i carry a G19 b/c its the only handgun i have right now besides a couple .22's..... being a full time college student, i don't have the funds right now for the STI Spartan or Kimber Custom II that i want, but those will come one day..... I have a special love for 1911's and will probably carry one instead of my Glock one day, just not right now....


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 9, 2009)

ticeman said:


> Kahr huh? not many people realize this, but this is the main reason that I will never own one, the founder, Sun Myung Moon is a criminal and the founder of a very controversial church. No thanks, he ain't gettin a penny of my money.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Myung_Moon_tax_fraud_and_conspiracy_case




My understanding is the rev Sun Myung Moon doesn't nor did he ever have anything to do with Kahr Arms. His son Justin Moon is the designer and he has supposedly been disowned by his father for not believing in his crapola religion.

AND if you read the link you see that he was in my opinion wrongfully charged and convicted for doing the very thing that other religous leaders have done and not been charged. The link also does not mention Kahr Arms at all.


----------



## Blancor (Nov 10, 2009)

I mostly carry XD40sc, clothing permiting Para P-12. My wife Sig P230.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Nov 14, 2009)

I normally carry a Steyr S9 ( 9mm) it's everything a G26 should be yet isn't!!!!  LOL

Althuogh I do like 1911's alot also, and careful with the WOMAN's guns thing, my ex, carried a 1911 govt model plenty and she was accurate when shooting it!!!  Never make the mistake of assuming that gender has an ounce of anything to do with the capability of someone properly using the tool they are carrying be it a kel-tec P32 or a Delta Elite 10mm!!!!!!


----------



## steedtucker (Nov 14, 2009)

keltec pf9 all day long in a iwb holster....dont even know its there


----------



## DblBarrelJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Concealed Carry can be a difficult thing to get right without a lot of difficult (and expensive) trial and error.  With our pistols, we can go to the range, rent many different pistols and see which one works best for us.  

With holsters, it doesn't work that way.  We can all make our own suggestions, but in the end you just have to see what works for you.  Even if you could rent a holster, I doubt you could use it long enough to really get a feel, to see how it would feel for 12-14 hours of daily concealed wear. 

As for me, I carry a G22, in either a Galco Summer Comfort, a Galco Miami Classic or a Comp-Tac CTAC, depending on dress.


----------



## Madmunki (Nov 21, 2009)

Hk usp compact. I have the uspc in 8, 
40 & 45. I switch out pretty regular but most if the time it's the 45 on my side.


----------



## TACTICOOL (Nov 21, 2009)

Taurus m85 5 shot .38 revolver in a desantis pocket holster. Or a PF-9 in the same holster. Wife had a bersa .380, IWB or purse.


----------



## IWB4ME (Nov 21, 2009)

Winter carrying gun is a CZ P-01 and summer is a .357 snubnose. These are my favorite IMHO


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 21, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> bout 1000 bucks for those jewels. no thanks.



Ouch!  Maybe if I was a rich man......


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 21, 2009)

G26 with CorBon 115 gr.  A 27 would be OK too.  Its the smallest pistol I can hit well with.  The CorBon loads goes 1260 FPS from the short barrel.  In an Andrews Custom Leather IWB it disappears under a slightly large T-shirt.


----------



## 2_dawgs (Nov 26, 2009)

S&W airweight on ankle.  very light and comfortable. 10 minutes after strapping it on, you'll forget its there.


----------



## Hodaka (Nov 26, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> My understanding is the rev Sun Myung Moon doesn't nor did he ever have anything to do with Kahr Arms. His son Justin Moon is the designer and he has supposedly been disowned by his father for not believing in his crapola religion.
> 
> AND if you read the link you see that he was in my opinion wrongfully charged and convicted for doing the very thing that other religous leaders have done and not been charged. The link also does not mention Kahr Arms at all.



Don't take it wrong.....my experience is plums don't fall far from the fruit tree..... and sometimes they get 'et by a deer, carried off, crapped out, and make another plum tree......and I may be wrong but somewhere I read it seems the $$$$ funding the company came from Moonie's investment pool.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 26, 2009)

Luke_M said:


> I carry a 1911 daily, with J frame on the ankle.



Samie same. My J frame most often rides in a Galco or Desantis pocket holster.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 26, 2009)

Everyday, everywhere......... the S&W Bodyguard....... don't leave home without it...


----------



## NGxplr22 (Nov 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Ouch!  Maybe if I was a rich man......



IIRC they also recommend you change the recoil spring every hundred rounds (or less) for "reliability".
It's a niche gun, for the guy who has a grand to blow so he can say his gun is smaller than everyone else's.



> ......and I may be wrong but somewhere I read it seems the $$$$ funding the company came from Moonie's investment pool.



Well, that's all I need to know. No more Kahr's for me.......lol

You can't help who your parents are and Justin Moon makes very good firearms. He saw that how popular the Glock was and that there was a product they didn't offer. Namely, small, thin single stack pistols.
Most people badmouth them because they take a couple hundred plus round to loosen up and break in. I wouldn't trust my life to any semiauto pistol I hadn't put at least two to three hundred rounds through. I mainly carry Glocks (look for the picture beside the word reliable in the dictionary)and I still won't carry one without putting at least that much through it.

To the OP
 Go handle and shoot as many different guns and calibers as you can. Make sure your wife/girlfriend/whatever does also.


----------



## brett30030 (Nov 27, 2009)

NGxplr22 said:


> IIRC they also recommend you change the recoil spring every hundred rounds (or less) for "reliability".



I'd have to see that to believe it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 27, 2009)

Hodaka said:


> Don't take it wrong.....my experience is plums don't fall far from the fruit tree..... and sometimes they get 'et by a deer, carried off, crapped out, and make another plum tree......and I may be wrong but somewhere I read it seems the $$$$ funding the company came from Moonie's investment pool.



I guess to each his own then.

There are more than one Kahr in my home and as far as I am concerned they will remain in my home or on my side as long as I am physically able to carry them. I happen to like them very much. I didn't drop Ruger when Bill suggested no man needed more than 10 rounds and I didn't drop S&W when they sold out as they did. Heck I didn't stop going to my local pawn/gun shop when they told me I couldn't carry (loaded) inside their shop. I didn't not drive a FORD because they supported democrats, nor did I stop driving a FORD because they supported a republican.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Nov 27, 2009)

brett30030 said:


> I'd have to see that to believe it.



http://www.rohrbaughfirearms.com/downloads/r_manualbad2.pdf

Look towards the bottom under Disassembly and Maintenance.


----------



## brett30030 (Nov 27, 2009)

NGxplr22 said:


> http://www.rohrbaughfirearms.com/downloads/r_manualbad2.pdf
> 
> Look towards the bottom under Disassembly and Maintenance.




HOLY COW, that is insane. I had thought these were great little guns until i saw that. They can keep their high end princess.


----------



## dertiedawg (Nov 27, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Heck I didn't stop going to my local pawn/gun shop when they told me I couldn't carry (loaded) inside their shop.


FC Pawn?!?! No way... I carry in there all the time and even slipped it in a holster or two to try'em on, without a word from them and they knew it was hot! Of course I had my Saf-T-Block in it but they didn't know it.


----------



## MTMiller (Nov 27, 2009)

kel-tec p3at = 3 yrs. w/ zero problems or malfunctions


----------



## VHinch (Nov 27, 2009)

1911 IWB, J frame either on the ankle or in weakside pocket.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Nov 27, 2009)

VHinch
 I just showed my wife that pic and said "see, I'm not the only one who carries that much stuff".


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder why more people don't carry a small-frame .357 like the smith model 60 or the ruger sp101 instead of the 5 shot .38s. 

The 60 and sp101 are 5 shots and aren't much larger than the .38s. One would have more ammo choices too. 

I know the scandium and aluminum frame models are much lighter, but the regular steel and stainless versions are probably pretty close in weight. 

I don't really care for the 2" barrels; I like the 3" much better. That's strictly from an aesthetics standpoint too.


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 28, 2009)

I wouldnt say it's the best, what works for me I carry Taurus PT 145 Millennium in 45 ACP in my shop, home or on the road.




mag has, Remington Golden Sabors .45ACP(+P) 185gr. Brass Jacketed Hollow PT.


----------



## 17April1964 (Jan 1, 2010)

I carry a S&W Model 642 everyday.


----------



## Donnie Burke (Jan 1, 2010)

I looked hard at this for myself and possibly wife later. The Ruger LCP in .380 is impossible to beat for power/size issues, especially when using loads like Powerball. Kel-Tec .380 is very similar, but not the quality or kept value of the Ruger. Laser sights have been customed to fit these too. Awesome little gun!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jan 1, 2010)

I carry my Kimber 4" and love it.  Forget I'm wearing it.


----------



## baseballcoach16 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bersa .380 in a small-of-the-back cc holster is my everyday carry.  I also tote a S&W Sigma 9mm in a Fobus when I am going to be wearing a jacket or sweatshirt.  The Bersa is 23 oz, which to me is on the top end of what I want to carry concealed.  But, I've carried it so long, I hardly know it's there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 15, 2010)

I carry a Sig 9mm, single stack mag so its nice and slim.  Only 8+1 capacity, but I feel that is probably enough.

I have a Fobus paddle OWB holster that is very comfy and a Don Hume IWB that clips on the belt so it is good for putting it on or taking it off quickly and easily, but I need to get a better IWB with belt loops.  But I don't carry all day every day bc of work...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 16, 2010)

Rainmaker said:


> I wonder why more people don't carry a small-frame .357 like the smith model 60 or the ruger sp101 instead of the 5 shot .38s.
> 
> The 60 and sp101 are 5 shots and aren't much larger than the .38s. One would have more ammo choices too.
> 
> ...



I carry a S&W 340PD.  I load it up with mild .357 for carrying.  It's pretty nasty with those full on, barn-burner .357.  I pocket carry most of the time.

Obadiah is gonna talk me into gettin' a Kel-Tec one of these days.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Jan 16, 2010)

Glock 23!!!!


----------



## repoman34 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## GLOCKRUS (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd say go to the range with the Wife/Girlfriend and have some range time with the guns you have as possible choices. Then if you guys like them and want to carry make sure it fits you guys as well...Not to be funny but you dont want the wife/gf carrying a desert eagle on her side and she is slim built. (Just saying). There are many guns you will like and dislike and then just learn safety measures on handling them, and then choose...I usually carry a Glock19 which is 9mm. I got a shotgun,.40 S&W for the house...the wife usually messes with my G19 and a .25ACP


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jan 17, 2010)

If I'm at work, then the M&P 9mm is on my hip and the G27 is on my ankle. If I'm not at work then the G22 is on my hip. I also just picked up a LCP for my pocket and THAT is going with me wherever I go. I love my G22 but the LCP is the perfect size to tuck in a pocket when I'm somewhere around the liberals and my employer doesn't want me carrying a pistol.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jan 17, 2010)

You have plenty of opinions. As an active LEO the agency that employs me dictates caliber, .45ACP ,off duty I can carry any weapon in that caliber I qualify with. I have several excellant 1911's, and use them. Most of the time I carry a SIG P245. It's an excellant compromise of size & weight while maintaining the required caliber. I prefer a belt mounted leather holster, and use Tucker gun leathers FL1 in black cherrt crosscut, mathing gunbelt, and double mag pouch. Hope this helps.


----------



## soldier615 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just as the others have said, it comes down to what you are comfortable with carrying and proficient in use.  My wife and I both carry 4" .45's.  She can conceal it just fine because of the carry system she has chosen and her clothing choices.  Same with me.  Of course she is also proficient in its use, else she wouldn't think of carrying it.  There are times when we have to carry smaller guns due to how we are dressed, etc.  Many variables to consider.  Bottom line is carry what you are comfortable with and proficient at using.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Mtank (Jan 22, 2010)

a Glock 26/27 IMO is about as good as it gets if you are trying to find ONE gun for every build women/smaller male/large male.


----------



## fishinjunkie (Jan 22, 2010)

I am new to owning a pistol, but went with a SW model 10 .38 revolver. I thought about more firepower, but realistically felt that 6 shots from a .38 should take care of whatever trouble I am in. If not --then I got in way over my head! I really liked the dependability of a revolver and its durability. Not the smallest of possibilities but I wanted some accuracy of a 4" barrel over a snubnose. Sometimes simple and straight forward is the way to go.


----------



## Junior_357 (Jan 24, 2010)

S&W 386 Night Guard in custom Ryan Grizzle leather.  I can conceal it under anything but a t-shirt...but I am not a small guy either.

The best carry piece is the one you are most comfortable with...period.  That means it is purely a personal preference no matter what anyone here has to say...if *you* don't like it, *you* won't carry it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 24, 2010)

Hodaka said:


> Don't take it wrong.....my experience is plums don't fall far from the fruit tree..... and sometimes they get 'et by a deer, carried off, crapped out, and make another plum tree......and I may be wrong but somewhere I read it seems the $$$$ funding the company came from Moonie's investment pool.



I did a bit more invetigation. It was indeed founded with funds from the "Moonies" investment pool. While I do not agree with their precepts I don't hold that against the handgun nor do I think what the Rev did was against the law. If it was then there are a whole bunch of christians that should have been prosecuted under that same law.

I don't know what the religious proclivities are of the owners or founders or ceos of the corporations I buy products from. If I thought I wouldn't buy products from corporations based on those proclivities I believe I would have a very hard time buying products from China or any number of other countries and a whole slew of corporations within the US.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I got a good selection to choose from smallest Ruger LCP, Then Ruger SP101 in 357 and lastly a glock 36. Which one I carry depends clothing and what I'm doing but I always have one of them on my person and another accesible


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the Air Weight 38 as well. Sometimes the Browning 25. Either of these makes me feel more secure


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Jan 24, 2010)

scottl29 said:


> Wanted to get some opinions on the best concealed carry gun? Two different types, what do the guys carry and what's best for the women? I have thoughts on both but wanted to get some other folks opinions.
> Thanks!



My wife has a S&W J frame. For me it depends on the season and what I'm wearing. I have my personal choices like everyone else. I prefer a shoulder holster and a 5" 1911. In warmer months I might opt for a stainless J frame S&W and an IWB.
In cooler weather I'll take a shoulder rig everytime. I can have a fist full of 1911 while you're reaching for an ankle holster. It's also a lot more comfy when you're driving down the road.
Try on as many holster types as you can and see what you prefer. Which one allows you to bring the gun into service the fastest? What weight of gun do you prefer? A small revolver or a large auto? Lots of variables and they will be different for each person. Good luck.
Oh yes. if you get one of those smartcarry holsters, keep your finger off the trigger (lol). Look it up.


----------



## irondadrob (Jan 25, 2010)

*Best carry gun*

It is hard to beat the Kel-tec .380 or P11 model in 9mm.


----------



## yaknfish (Jan 25, 2010)

The thread that just keeps coming back.
I really like shooting a 1911.
A Kahr PM9 is with me most of the time.
J-frame when I want a change.
Colt Pony when going fancy.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 26, 2010)

North American Arms "Black Widow" in 22Mag. Small enough that it'll fit in a your pocket & not even realize/show  it's there. It's not a man stopper, but neither is the 9mm,etc. Some scoff at the 22LR & 22 Mag, but your heart lies right behind your sternum & ribs, which is only about 1/2"-3/4" thick... Doesn't take a lot of gun to go through 3/4" of soft bone, or your skull with the right bullet. I shoot FMJ for my first 2 rounds,followed by 3 CCI Maxi-Mags, and these will penetrate both sides of a steel drum @ 15-20 ft(where most CCW are used). It goes bang EVERY time no matter the ammo,cost $225,and I can hit coke cans w/it @20ft


----------



## HerkyBird (Jan 26, 2010)

Ruger LCP for me in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. I keep it in my right hip pocket where I used to keep my wallet. Believe or not, it's more comfortable than my wallet ever was.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 26, 2010)

the one they don't see until...................it is too late


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 26, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> North American Arms "Black Widow" in 22Mag. Small enough that it'll fit in a your pocket & not even realize/show  it's there. It's not a man stopper, but neither is the 9mm,etc. Some scoff at the 22LR & 22 Mag, but your heart lies right behind your sternum & ribs, which is only about 1/2"-3/4" thick... Doesn't take a lot of gun to go through 3/4" of soft bone, or your skull with the right bullet. I shoot FMJ for my first 2 rounds,followed by 3 CCI Maxi-Mags, and these will penetrate both sides of a steel drum @ 15-20 ft(where most CCW are used). It goes bang EVERY time no matter the ammo,cost $225,and I can hit coke cans w/it @20ft



You can't compare a 22 mag to a 9mm for stopping power.


----------



## Luke_M (Jan 27, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> North American Arms "Black Widow" in 22Mag. Small enough that it'll fit in a your pocket & not even realize/show  it's there. It's not a man stopper, but neither is the 9mm,etc. Some scoff at the 22LR & 22 Mag, but your heart lies right behind your sternum & ribs, which is only about 1/2"-3/4" thick... Doesn't take a lot of gun to go through 3/4" of soft bone, or your skull with the right bullet. I shoot FMJ for my first 2 rounds,followed by 3 CCI Maxi-Mags, and these will penetrate both sides of a steel drum @ 15-20 ft(where most CCW are used). It goes bang EVERY time no matter the ammo,cost $225,and I can hit coke cans w/it @20ft



I've been shot by one of them, still carry the bullet in my leg and I will tell you from experience, you had better make sure that you put that round in a critical spot, cause if you don't, you may eat that weapon before you can get that itty bitty little thing cocked again.  If the guy that shot me, hadn't have done in by accident I would have fed that one to him.  

I will also say this, I carried one for years up to this point.  Sold mine right after.  My dad also carried one, and I gave him a .38 Special Derringer.  

Now, for me, its a full size 1911 and a J Frame.

Luke


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> Some scoff at the 22LR & 22 Mag, but your heart lies right behind your sternum & ribs, which is only about 1/2"-3/4" thick... Doesn't take a lot of gun to go through 3/4" of soft bone, or your skull with the right bullet.




I used to know a fella that was getting off a chopper in Nam that got hit in the sternum by an AK-47 round.  Instead of punching through into his lungs and killing him it wound up traveling downward through his abdomen and came out around his hip.  He lived to tell about it and I seen the scars to prove it.

So if a FMJ 7.62 caliber AK round traveling over 2000 FPS doesn't always penetrate like it is expected what makes you so confident your little .22 will? 

President Reagan was shot in the chest by a .22 and lived another 30 years.

The moral of this story.......carry something a little larger.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I used to know a fella that was getting off a chopper in Nam that got hit in the sternum by an AK-47 round.  Instead of punching through into his lungs and killing him it wound up traveling downward through his abdomen and came out around his hip.  He lived to tell about it and I seen the scars to prove it.
> 
> So if a FMJ 7.62 caliber AK round traveling over 2000 FPS doesn't always penetrate like it is expected what makes you so confident your little .22 will?
> 
> ...



so... what you packing robo cop? 12 guage revolver?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> so... what you packing robo cop? 12 guage revolver?



Nope, I've got a snub nosed RPG and a Glock loaded with thermo-nuclear hollowpoints and a 40 mm M203 on the accessory rail.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's what im talking about


----------



## rkwrichard (Jan 27, 2010)

AMT backup 380 or S&W 642 or both.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> That's what im talking about




Seriously though, a G27 and a Kel Tec P3AT for backup.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 27, 2010)

Just as beauty is in the eye of the beholder... so is the "best concealed carry gun".


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 27, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Just as beauty is in the eye of the beholder... so is the "best concealed carry gun".



HA, not at all sir. 

My carry gun is the best carry gun and I say so.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 27, 2010)

Luke_M said:


> I've been shot by one of them, still carry the bullet in my leg and I will tell you from experience, you had better make sure that you put that round in a critical spot, cause if you don't, you may eat that weapon before you can get that itty bitty little thing cocked again.  If the guy that shot me, hadn't have done in by accident I would have fed that one to him.
> 
> I will also say this, I carried one for years up to this point.  Sold mine right after.  My dad also carried one, and I gave him a .38 Special Derringer.
> 
> ...



NONE of these smaller handgun rounds(esp. my 22 Mag) are manstoppers...I worked on a guy who had been shot from about 4' in the FOREHEAD with ...your beloved .38 Special. Was he DRT?? NOPE, bullet travelled over the top of his skull & exited out his scalp. Never lost consciousness! Seen several more shot w/ the beloved 9mm/40 cal MULTIPLE times who lived for A WHILE plenty long enough to return fire & "make you eat it". 357 & 44 Mags are the only two handgun rounds that I've seen(never saw any shot w/ the 45) put 'em DRT, consistently MY goal isn't to stand there w/ a 22 Mag. & have a long,drawn out gun fight, it's to allow me ESCAPE to get to one of my real guns, or get to my vehicle & ESCAPE. AGAIN, bullet construction & shot placement ARE CRITICAL w/ any handgun Neck & Head shots rule, followed by center mass. To each their own... I just don't like showing my cards w/ a BIG,BULKY 1911,etc. I've never met an old gunfighter, or drug dealer... Sleepr71.


----------



## Quixote (Jan 30, 2010)

The gun I carry most often is a S&W 642 with Crimson Trace Laser Grips, loaded with +P hollow points.

However, I often carry a full size 1911 in .45 ACP.  

Once I have set aside enough nickels, My Lightweight Commander will be going off for an enhanced carry package and installation of a steel feed ramp insert. Once the work is accomplished, the LWC will probably replace the J Frame eight out of ten times.


----------



## bigram (Jan 30, 2010)

I carry a sprinfield xd 40,I like it alot.I had a glock 32 but my opinion is the springfield is a better gun,thats my 2 cents any way.
I have a ruger 9 mm in my bedroom,I think ruger is the best bang for your buck.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 30, 2010)

Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander 10mm Stainless with Tritium Sights everyday ina Milt Sparks Summer Special II IWB holster


----------



## burdy (Jan 30, 2010)

The answer to what is the best concealed carry gun is simple. Its the most accurate gun in the best possible caliber that you would be willing to carry every-single-time without fail.


----------



## JWarren (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not sure what the best gun is, but it will be wearing Crimson Trace grips....at least if I carry it.


----------



## albaraptor (Jan 31, 2010)

Glock 27 or 26
 your choice if you want 9mm or 40

Here's mine


----------



## firemanjones (Feb 12, 2010)

Kimber Ultra Raptor II and Taurus TCP in a pocketpal holster(same size as a wallet) everyday rain or shine hot or cold!


----------



## lxbowhunter (Feb 14, 2010)

i like my walther tph the best for my pocket ,but also swap and carry ruger LCP or keltec PF-9 sometimes , but always carry my GLOCK 27 on my ankle.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Feb 14, 2010)

I crack up when I hear ".45 or everything else is a pellet".  None of the haters have offered to stand in front of my 9mm for field testing.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 14, 2010)

burdy said:


> The answer to what is the best concealed carry gun is simple. Its the most accurate gun in the best possible caliber that you would be willing to carry every-single-time without fail.


 
HEAR HEAR!

For me that is a Kahr K9.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 15, 2010)

Most of the time it is my Kimber Eclipse II in 10mm, I have been known to carry a S&W 5903, and/or a Taurus Slim in the summer.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 15, 2010)

Glock 27 with finger extension is my primary carry gun. Very easy to conceal with plenty of knock down power. I carry mine in a Check 6 holster under an untucked shirt during summer months.

For ladies I would suggest a S&W 642-2 hammerless. Very lightweigt and you can get low recoil ammo for it. I carry this gun some as well. Very accurate for a small gun.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Feb 15, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> You can't compare a 22 mag to a 9mm for stopping power.





MustangMAtt30 said:


> I used to know a fella that was getting off a chopper in Nam that got hit in the sternum by an AK-47 round.  Instead of punching through into his lungs and killing him it wound up traveling downward through his abdomen and came out around his hip.  He lived to tell about it and I seen the scars to prove it.
> 
> So if a FMJ 7.62 caliber AK round traveling over 2000 FPS doesn't always penetrate like it is expected what makes you so confident your little .22 will?
> 
> ...



While I agree a larger caliber would be better in most situations.There are times when a little .22  is all you can carry,such as at work where carrying is highly frowned upon.I was going to work one morning and riding w/ a good friend hat worked w/ me.We stop at a convenience store for coffee early one morning as we did every morning when a 270 pound blk male comes in the door and hits the 90 pound young women behind the counter right in the face,you could her bones breaking all the way in the back where I was.Luckily my buddy who was up front talking to the women drew his beretta .22 from his front pocket and fired 2 shots in big dudes chest before he could get the hi point 9 he was carrying out of his drawers good.Two shots was all it took,the guy turned after hit twice to run and never made a step bfore he dropped.The perp had been riding all night doing cocaine and robbing stores before he was to be sent back to prison for a parole violation.I'm glad my friend had ignored company policy and carried that morning.Anyway,if you can carry something bigger then do it,but if not carry what you can.Sorry for the long post.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 15, 2010)

CUTT'EM_76 is right. Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Feb 16, 2010)

Glock 27 and/or a Ruger LCR are my primary carry guns.


----------



## clayfish (Feb 18, 2010)

Khar p40 in a bianchi iwb holster. I'll be getting a new holster soon as I really have never cared for it. I'm thinking a pocket holster.


----------



## tmoore912 (Feb 18, 2010)

This Kahr P9







or the Glock 19






or this Springfield LW Champion






Oh, and my BUG is this Kel-Tec .380







There's no right answer to your question, but the right one is the one you carry, is reliable and somewhat accurate.


----------



## GADave (Feb 18, 2010)

Kimber Ultra Carry stainless for carry.  I shoot this gun a lot and love it.

Glock 36 is my truck gun but I'd only go to it if the kimber was unavailable, it's not nearly as comfortable for me to shoot.  

I wish all pistols had a 1911 trigger... and grip feel... and frame shape.  John Moses painted his masterpiece with the 1911... or was that the Auto-5 shotgun.  Hummmm.


----------



## bluebronco93 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ruger LCP 380 and sometimes G17 under big coat


----------



## amercycprod (Mar 3, 2010)

Ruger LCP inside pocket holster, Springfield XD 9 sub compact inside waist band holster at rear.  Used to carry Kimber Ultra Carry II sub compact 1911 in .45 ACP, but didn't like it's weight.  The 9mm has plenty of take down power and the 7 shot .380 LCP will stop most anyone with proper shot placement.


----------



## Nocman (Apr 13, 2010)

Ruger P95, little tight somtimes, but I feel armed.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 28, 2010)

watch pocket of jeans NAA 22LR (everyday)
hip high carry, LLAMA early 1960 model 380, parkerized  black/black outside, polished insides nice and compact/ for summer
Hip High carry, Colt 1903 32ACP hammerless/ summer
Hip high carry, 1911 officers
and finnaly High standard 22 mag. derringer in the original wallet holster in back pocket.

Looking for a FI/FIE 380DC100 I think is the model, drove colt to produce the mustang, exact  scaleddown version of a full size 1911. Had one in early 90`s and it misterously disapeared when i got  divorced. Man love that litte gun little smaller that the LLAMA i have. Wife wont carry or touch the one on the night stand, she sleeps with a butcher knife, go figure  small frame S/W in 357 and she sleeps with a knife.


----------



## cch0830 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532155


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 28, 2010)

*truth in pudding*



CUTT'EM 76 said:


> While I agree a larger caliber would be better in most situations.There are times when a little .22  is all you can carry,such as at work where carrying is highly frowned upon.I was going to work one morning and riding w/ a good friend hat worked w/ me.We stop at a convenience store for coffee early one morning as we did every morning when a 270 pound blk male comes in the door and hits the 90 pound young women behind the counter right in the face,you could her bones breaking all the way in the back where I was.Luckily my buddy who was up front talking to the women drew his beretta .22 from his front pocket and fired 2 shots in big dudes chest before he could get the hi point 9 he was carrying out of his drawers good.Two shots was all it took,the guy turned after hit twice to run and never made a step bfore he dropped.The perp had been riding all night doing cocaine and robbing stores before he was to be sent back to prison for a parole violation.I'm glad my friend had ignored company policy and carried that morning.Anyway,if you can carry something bigger then do it,but if not carry what you can.Sorry for the long post.


Most perfered assisin caliber 22LR,
My mother carries the NAA in 22LR I gave her all the time, when I gave it to her she looked at it and said what is this a toy. I told her if she gets a situation  give em a big hug  and put the barrel in the armpit and shoot across the chest and push away, loaded with 22 CCI stingers they aint going far, told her she wont even hear the  shot but they will want to sit down real fast and passout and call my gunsmith first before the cops. They both live in Fla, same town and he will take care of things till I get there.


----------



## shaneadams90 (Apr 28, 2010)

*DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE IMPORTANCE OF THE HOLSTER YOU WILL CARRY IN!!!!*

I am very lean with an athletic build and this prohibits how I can carry as I have a fairly straight build.  Many carry solutions print to easily on me and so for this reason I have been carrying a Ruger LCP in a Desantis pocket holster for the last year or so.  

UNTIL...

I got my Milt Sparks Heritage IWB for my Glock 27 a little while back.  Most comfortable holster I have ever had.  I still have to carry it a little farther back (kidney carry) but it is the same motion as reaching for my wallet should someone ask for it.  

A good holster is paramount as it will dictate what and how often you carry.  I love my Glock 27!!! FWiW!!


----------



## Palmetto99 (May 16, 2010)

Glock 19 in either a Milt Sparks Summer Special IWB or a Blade-Tech Kydex IWB to safely and discreetly holster the weapon.  Spare magazine is a Glock 17 magazine in my weak-side front pocket.  Carry ammo is Winchester Ranger JHP or CorBon DPX.  

BUG is a shrouded-hammer J-Frame carried in pocket or ankle that will not be used until I run out of ammo in the Glock (not likely in a self defense scenario).  

I own other pistols, but I won't trust my life to them because they don't meet my criteria for a carry pistol (in no particular order):

1.  Maximum reliability
2.  Simple manual of arms
3.  Effective caliber with manageable recoil
4.  Accurate with no modifications 
5.  Good sights
6.  Consistent trigger pull 
7.  Magazine capacity (no less than 15 rounds)
8.  Durability (can take a beating, get wet, dirty, etc.)
9.  Light enough to carry for very long periods 
10.  Concealable in all dress situations

If a pistol fails to meet any one of these requirements, I won't carry it.  The Glock meets them all...

I will take the runners-up to the range and have fun, though.


----------



## TacticalTaco (May 16, 2010)

All preference. I settled with the m&p .40 compact.


----------



## LaRue (May 16, 2010)

The "best" is the particular model that provides adequate power and capacity and is sized and suited for the individual to conceal and shoot effectively. 

All depends on each person.


----------



## thurmongene (May 20, 2010)

find some friends that have handguns.  Go with them to a firing range.   If you are going through Gainesvile , contact me.  I don't really like semi-autos, but I have one.  Its a small J-22


----------



## davis211 (May 21, 2010)

XD45 Compact in Crossbreed Supertuck for "going out" and P3AT for everyday use around the farm.  The Supertuck is hard to beat for comfort (6' 255lbs).


----------



## The Bear (May 25, 2010)

I have to agree with those who said carry whatever feels the most comfortable to you, and that you can handle well.

I also think that the holster is as important as the firearm.
You can have a great gun that you shoot like a pro, but if you have a crappy holster you won't carry it.

I like Galco holsters.
The main two I use are the Summer Comfort IWB and the Concealable.
The Summer Comfort is just that, very comfortable with any of my Colts, Springfields or Kimber.
It holds the gun a little low and it very unobtrusive and comfortable.
The Concealable is flat on the body side and molded on the outside.
This makes it fit very close to your body.
It also holds the gun firmly and at the FBI cant, which I find very fast to draw.

Have fun on your search.


----------



## BGreene (May 26, 2010)

Like 1kruger said...
NAA 22LR in watch pocket of jeans

& Glock 26 w/+1 Mag extension. 
I carry my Glock in a Galco Summer Comfort (Milton Sparks rip off) at about 4 o'clock.  I have not found a more comfortable holster for every day carry.


----------



## BuckCommander (May 26, 2010)

Ruger LCP with Winchester Bonded PDX1 bullets.... dont think it wont do the trick


----------



## Ronbow (May 26, 2010)

*A 26 in Fobus holster*


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (May 26, 2010)

Kel-tec pf-9.....check it out.>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNRbkOdUgms 

 i love mine 9mm pocket firepower. More than half the price of a Kahr...got mine for $320, they could be had for cheaper.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 26, 2010)

love my lcp with De Santis wallet holster for summer carry


----------



## Trent Mayo (May 28, 2010)

I'm surprised not to see anymore Sigs out there.  I love my .40 P229 with its 12+1 capacity.  I switch between inside and oustide the belt.  Most comfortable gun in my hand and never fails.  Eventually would like to get a .357 to carry on the ankle too.


----------



## yakker (May 28, 2010)

*carry gun*

CZ 75d compact pcr 9mm


----------



## slbdawg (May 28, 2010)

I cant carry anything to work, since i work at a state college.All we are allowed to have is a pocket knife no longer than a dollar bill from top to bottom. Thankfully, campus police are only several minutes away. I do have a taraus 1911 .45 and would like some suggestions on specific holders, iwb and i am a tall guy if that matters.


----------



## Jimmyp (May 28, 2010)

scottl29 said:


> Wanted to get some opinions on the best concealed carry gun? Two different types, what do the guys carry and what's best for the women? I have thoughts on both but wanted to get some other folks opinions.
> Thanks!


go to a gun range and rent some of them, shoot them and find what you like best.  Its also seasonal I cannot carry my 12 inch barreled S&W 500 magnum in my jogging shorts during the summer...


----------



## dcsmith40D (May 30, 2010)

I read all of the replies.  I was only really interested in the G36, but, only saw one mention.  I have one and I need to know the best holster the carry it.  I think I love the gun I think.  I haven't even shot it yet.  I have its big brother g21 which I have shot many time and love.  I bought a clip that attaches to the back of the slide g36 and have been carrying it in Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I want it Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- but I want to be able to have one chambered without worring about blowing my behind off.

Any suggestions?

There was no profanity; it was short for "small of back."


----------



## JerBla (May 30, 2010)

I love my Sig 250.Ill bring an extra mag with me, carry mine in a crossbreed OWB or a BLACKHAWK IWB. Also got the wife carring a S&W 640 .357 as a back up. 

But like everyone says its all up to you on what you feel comfortable with. They dont have to be high dollar guns made out of space grade steel. Could be a well used whatever. As long as it works good a shoots right youll be good to go.


----------



## one hogman (May 30, 2010)

heavymetalhunter said:


> 1911 fer me



Hey looks llike the Glocks have you outnumbered!!


----------



## barton72 (May 30, 2010)

S&W M&P 40c.  Carry it daily.  No complaints, it looks ten times better than a Glock and also functions just the same.


----------

